# Vape King Presents - Mayhem Tech E-liquids



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/15)

*Vape King is proud to introduce you to Mayhem-Tech E-liquids.*​
These* locally manufactured* E-liquids are fantastic and we have first dibs  At the moment there are only two flavors however these two young gentlemen are working on some great ideas and more will be added to the line as time goes on.

The price is R90.00 per 20ml bottle and they will be available as from tomorrow:



​*Flavour Profiles:*


*BANON:*
A delicious Cinnamon and banana mixture which gives an allure of a tart!
*CUSTRAW:*
A Lovely custard mixed with fresh Strawberries, a very yummy dessert vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ice (2/3/15)

Whats the price and how manny ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Ice said:


> Whats the price and how manny ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigAnt (2/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22342


----------



## Ice (2/3/15)

Thanx rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/3/15)

They are live: http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/mayhem-tech-e-liquids.html


----------

